# Boots - Little Dorsiflexion



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi! I am a beginner who is linking turns with ease and feels confident and in control on greens in Maine/New Hampshire conditions. I am 5'2, 115 lbs and will likely stick with groomers. Oh, and I am a left below knee amputee who has cerebral palsy which affects both legs (which will come into play in just a bit).

I was given a 134 Burton Nugget (meant to be ridden 8-10cm short) with Burton Mint boots and Stiletto EST bindings. The issue I have is my boot's lower half speed laces won't stay locked on my right foot. At first I thought it was user error but both hubby and instructor tried and by half way down it was loose. Not a big deal but my heel lifts quite a bit. Since these were given to me I have no problem investing in some others if need be. 

While I will go to a boot fitter most are not used to working with people with disabilities so I am asking all you Internet wises to ponder the following and give feedback.

I have very little ankle dorsiflexion on either side. My prosthesis is adjusted to account for this and a have a 1.5" heel lift in my other boot on the sound leg. When skiing I buy stiff boots because I need what little movement I have to translate to the skis. Will this be the same case for snowboarding boots? In other words do I want a stiffer snowboarding boot than what I have now?

Furthermore, do I want stiffer bindings? Thoughts? Suggestions?

Thanks,
E


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Call Burton or email them and explain the situation. They have what they call the W48 program on warranties. If it's a legit warranty it will be covered, if it's not you will have your boots back in 48 hours of them receiving them. 

You are correct that stiff boots in snowboarding are like stiff boots in skiing.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

If traditional lacing is not too much work for you, you can try that see if the laces stay tight.
Other considerations like boa is also pretty good.
I think the loosening of your boots is simply quality control issue.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I guess the decision I need to make is whether to get the Mints fixed or just get a new stiffer boot. 

E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Argh! Just called three shops within an hour of me and their selection of female boots were pathetic. Everyone had Burton and one other brand which varied.

I have always been opposed to buying online (because of fit issues and support local) but... frustrated.

E


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't worry about getting another Burton boot. Limited selection IS frustrating...but once I found the boot I want to stick with, I have no problem buying online since I know exactly what I want. BUT since you are just starting out and are dealing with a unique situation, I would definitely go into the shop. Also keep in mind that insloes are available that may help with the differences you may feel between your feet or just make the fit/comfort better in general. Unfortunately, I don't have any advice specific to what you're dealing with. I personally love the dual boa of 32 Binary Boa boots. The bees knees. And the Stilettos are pretty soft - I used to ride them - but I've always been happy with them. I found they did well when I bumped up the stiffness of my boot. In the future as you get better, you'll probably want to look into a little stiffer/higher-end binding, but I think you'll be fine with those for a bit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk...but can only imagine that you will want fairly stiff boots...so perhaps look for another good fitting brand/model. I've never been a fan of speed laces...cause the cam holding the laces can wear or the laces can wear. Perhaps look for a stiff model/brand with at least double boa or triple boa system or just use traditional laces with zonal tying. I say pm BA, wiredsport and Neni for recommendations.


----------

